# Brand new HSS1332



## billywhiskers (Nov 8, 2014)

Well I stuck my neck out and bought this Honda to replace the Ariens from **** that has been trouble for seven years. As if on cue we got about eight inches of snow a couple of days later. It's way too early to give a proper review of the Honda but I do have some first impressions. First thing I noticed is how quiet the engine runs for a thirteen horsepower. It just purrs. It also started almost effortlessly on the first pull. The snow we got was pretty dry and weightless and although the machine was throwing it a respectable distance I wasn't awestruck at first. I did my driveway, sprayed a bit of gravel around before I got used to the auger height adjustment. This is my first machine on tracks so that will take some getting used to also. I'm about the same weight as the blower however, so I didn't have much trouble to maneuver it around and I think I will like the tracks for the improved traction. After I finished the driveway I decided to move some of the deeper, hardened snow left over from a previous storm. This is when I couldn't stop grinning like a cow eating thistles. As soon as this machine was challenged a bit it turned into a monster. The governor kicked in and it was launching snow farther than any walk behind blower I've ever seen. That impressed me a lot. I haven't checked this scientifically yet but it seems to have used less fuel than my 11.5 hp Ariens did for the same area. If the gauge works right there was about half a tank left after at least 90 minutes of blowing. The thing seems to be very solidly put together with parts looking like they were meant to last. eg. the chute crank is about twice the diameter of others I've seen. Cables are beefy looking etc. Sooo...it's early days but so far so good with the Honda. Not inexpensive but I can see why.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

A cow eating thistles.....now that's something I thought of for many,many years...amazing how they can do that......but they do. 

Welcome aboard. !!!

PS: I did 4 driveways with my 1132. Don't think the gas dropped 1" in the tank.......LOVE IT


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, nice machine you have there.


----------

